# Pumpkin on Amazon UK



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I was trawling Amazon (UK) looking for canned pumpkin and noticed that they now offer a new service called "Add On's". 

If your order comes to over £10 you can add on a host of small items (parts of multipacks) and one of them is a single tin of 100% pureed pumpkin! It is quite expensive and obviously not as cost effective as buying a multipack, but good for trying to see if your dogs are going to actually eat the stuff!!! Just put pumpkin in the Amazon search bit and scroll down until you find the single tin "Add On".

I'm going to try a tin as I cannot get it anywhere over here, even at the supermaket that sells some Waitrose stuff.

Thought I'd share in case anyone is having trouble finding it but would like to try it before buying in bulk. I'm presuming that Amazon worldwide offer this as well...

Cheers
Manxcat


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A friend has tracked some down in the Harrogate Waitrose - lots of ex-pat Americans there because of the hush-hush stuff at Menwith, it would seem! I've asked her to get me three tins, and will use your idea of freezing it in tiny portions once one is opened. Sophy will probably turn her nose up, but Poppy eats anything and everything...


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Is there any other type of squash you can get more readily? I think another kind of squash would work just as well as pumpkin... It also doesn't have to be canned, you could cook your own. Worth a shot at least!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't know if you have butternut squash in the UK, but I've used that for years in place of pumpkin for pie fillings. (My aunt, who was quite a good cook, said that's all she ever used. She called them "pie punkins.") Probably just as good for the dogs, especially if it's more readily available.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I may freeze some next time I bake one. I think it is the convenience of having a can in the cupboard I like, rather than having to locate and bake a butternut squash!


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

I ordered the very same stuff just before reading your post! Spooky! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

fjm said:


> I may freeze some next time I bake one. I think it is the convenience of having a can in the cupboard I like, rather than having to locate and bake a butternut squash!


Oh, absolutely! The squash was a last resort sort of thing, if those handy little cans weren't available. :biggrin1:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I have one dog that won't eat pumpkin alone but loves the pumpkin cookies I bake for them so that might be an option if you've opened a can and not used all of it. I also modified a similar recipe to make cookies from a can of dog food I had opened...I don't usually feed canned but I keep some on hand in case someone is not eating. It was a special food for my dog with allergies, expensive and I didn't want any to go to waste.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hmmm butternut squash I can get! Might give it a go whilst waiting for the single tin of pumpkin I've ordered.

Thanks for the idea!


----------

